# Time for annual plea to DirecTV: PLEASE make the progress bar go away more quickly!



## miss_my_utv (Jul 25, 2007)

Time for the annual (3rd?) plea in hopes of a fix before the college football season starts. Previous thread at

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=141398

First post of that thread:

I held off on this post for a few weeks into the college football season, but now I really need to make this plea:

PLEASE make the progress bar disappear more quickly when using '30 sec slip'! PLEASE!

Yes, I know (at one point, at least) it's on the Wish List.

And, yeah, I've read it doesn't appear if you switch to '30 sec skip'

And, yeah, I know you can make it go away by hitting PLAY a couple of times.

But, slip works better than skip for FF between plays (you can stop FF if they start a play before 30 sec - very common in CFB); needing to hit PLAY is just plain annoying.

This really shouldn't be that hard to fix, there are multiple acceptable options (e.g., don't show it at all, make the display time programmable like banners), and it would really improve the "experience".

So, DirecTV, please help us sports viewers (who spend all the extra $s for Game Plan, etc.) have a better experience with your DVRs. Please fix this soon!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Pressing > or exit seems to clear it here.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

I think it has been resolved on any of my HR2* whenever using Rew,FF or skip the progress bar doesn't come up at all


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Pressing > or exit seems to clear it here.


That's what works for me, I still don't get the uproar over the bar being there. The score is generally at the top of the screen so it's not like you are missing any of the action. OK maybe you miss one of the receivers going in motion.....no big deal right?


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

naijai said:


> I think it has been resolved on any of my HR2* whenever using Rew,FF or skip the progress bar doesn't come up at all


I had the progress bar showing during the All-Star game so in this NR it's still there.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

jodyguercio said:
 

> I had the progress bar showing during the All-Star game so in this NR it's still there.


Ok i'm on ce that might explain it


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

naijai said:


> I think it has been resolved on any of my HR2* whenever using Rew,FF or skip the progress bar doesn't come up at all


Mine doesn't come up anymore either.

7 weeks from tonight till CFB starts


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

It needs a redesign also. Maybe if it wasn't so big and butt-ugly we wouldn't mind it being on the screen for an extra couple of seconds.

-mk


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Yep....hate it.


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

mikek said:


> Maybe if it wasn't so big and butt-ugly we wouldn't mind it being on the screen for an extra couple of seconds.


+1


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

miketorse said:


> +1


+ another 1.

I've become accustomed to pressing play twice (to come out of pause) but it still seems ridiculously counter-ergonomic to have to do that.

C'mon, DTV, throw us a bone, here.


----------



## D1DAVE (Feb 24, 2006)

+ yet another 1 here. Butt ugly for sure.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> That's what works for me, I still don't get the uproar over the bar being there. The score is generally at the top of the screen so it's not like you are missing any of the action. OK maybe you miss one of the receivers going in motion.....no big deal right?


For me it covers up the "crawls" at the bottom. Yup, I hate it.


TomCat said:


> + another 1.
> I've become accustomed to pressing play twice (to come out of pause) but it still seems ridiculously counter-ergonomic to have to do that.
> 
> C'mon, DTV, throw us a bone, here.


Bullseye! The only thing worse is the last big screen for DP. It takes longer to clear and it's bigger.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Amen - Microsoft Media Center's progress bar is the gold standard.

PS - I'd also use the channel logo instead of the huge DirecTV logo. "Dear DirecTV - We know we're using DirecTV and don't need DirecTV logos everywhere on our DirecTV DVR. Thank you, An otherwise happy customer"


----------



## SlimyPizza (Oct 14, 2006)

miss_my_utv said:


> This really shouldn't be that hard to fix, there are multiple acceptable options (e.g., don't show it at all, make the display time programmable like banners), and it would really improve the "experience".
> 
> So, DirecTV, please help us sports viewers (who spend all the extra $s for Game Plan, etc.) have a better experience with your DVRs. Please fix this soon!


Since you bring it up, I wish there was a 0 sec option in the programming for Banner Time. 2, 4, and 6 secs is nice, I guess, but I'd be happy with 0 and 2 secs as the only options. Does anybody really choose 6 secs? So having 0 and 2 sec options for the appearance of the progress bar (and banner time) would be a welcomed change. The less obtrusive "stuff" on my screen the better.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmm .. I just use the exit button or let it dismiss on it's own ..


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Having an option to set the timeout would be a nice feature.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

miss_my_utv said:


> [...] PLEASE make the progress bar disappear more quickly when using '30 sec slip'! PLEASE! [...]


I think most folks who took the Wish List survey agree, because they've made this a "Top 10" request:

*"The PROGRESS BAR should clear immediately when hitting PLAY to exit from a CRUISE CONTROL function (or after the last ADVANCE), and just display for a half-second when hitting PAUSE."*

The info balloon reads: _"This request is intended to prevent the PROGRESS BAR from blocking Closed Captions, sports/news tickers, part of the football field during a play, etc."_


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm another that'd like to see the progress bar spiffed up a bit. But then again, if that's in the docket, then I think the whole UI would on the chopping block also. That said, it'll probably stay as-is for quite awhile.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Hmm .. I just use the exit button or let it dismiss on it's own ..


Same here.

In some cases...a shorter time would actually not be good, as I'd want more than a second or less to view the banner for remaining time.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

At least make it look like it's from 2010. The graphics are so 1990's 

(I know D* wants consistency with its boxes, but it's time to produce an HD GUI. This could ven make them money, as SD only subs may be enticed to switch by the beautiful new GUI, that'd include a spiffy new progress bar)


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> At least make it look like it's from 2010. The graphics are so 1990's
> 
> (I know D* wants consistency with its boxes, but it's time to produce an HD GUI. This could ven make them money, as SD only subs may be enticed to switch by the beautiful new GUI, that'd include a spiffy new progress bar)


True, they are about as 2-dimensional as any art project I had in grade school.

I don't care how spiffy the new GUI would be, as long as it doesn't wear out its welcome _by not clearing the progress bar within 1/2 a second_.


----------



## SlimyPizza (Oct 14, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Same here.
> 
> In some cases...a shorter time would actually not be good, as I'd want more than a second or less to view the banner for remaining time.


Sorry but I disagree. I can't imagine a scenario that the lingering of extra clutter on my screen in the form of the banner and progress bar is useful or wanted.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Same here.
> 
> In some cases...a shorter time would actually not be good, as I'd want more than a second or less to view the banner for remaining time.


Then they should emulate (read: steal) the approach Tivo uses. My two still-living HR10's clear the time bar in about a half second, but if you press play while actually _in_ play it stays up for 3-4 seconds, which fulfills that request.

Tivo still does a couple things better. Not very many any more, but a couple.


----------



## NewView (Jan 15, 2007)

The Progress Bar, in it's current implementation, is a royal pain in the ass. It covers the text dialog when trying to watch sub-titled movies, especially when you miss a bit of dialog and have to rewind so you can read it again.

This is my #1 ***** about the GUI. I would not be hurt to see the Progress Bar go away entirely.


----------



## miss_my_utv (Jul 25, 2007)

naijai said:


> I think it has been resolved on any of my HR2* whenever using Rew,FF or skip the progress bar doesn't come up at all





Steve Robertson said:


> Mine doesn't come up anymore either.
> 
> 7 weeks from tonight till CFB starts


Anyone know if this "fix" is included in the 0x040A version that is just being released? I got no response in the discussion thread for the release.

thanks...


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I've always thought the big D* logo should be the CHANNEL LOGO on the progress bar.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

miss_my_utv said:


> Anyone know if this "fix" is included in the 0x040A version that is just being released? I got no response in the discussion thread for the release.
> 
> thanks...


Not true, the progress bar is still there in 0x040A. I don't see them removing the progress bar.


----------



## miss_my_utv (Jul 25, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Not true, the progress bar is still there in 0x040A. I don't see them removing the progress bar.


Thanks for the (bad news) update.

So, any clues how to get this feature some seem to have?

thanks...


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

dcowboy7 said:


> Yep....hate it.


Yep....hate it.

Maybe theyll "fix" it once the channels i get issue is fixed.

Thinking 2018, 2019 hopefully.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

miss_my_utv said:


> Thanks for the (bad news) update.
> 
> So, any clues how to get this feature some seem to have?
> 
> thanks...


You can use 30-skip (instant 30 sec forward) rather than 30-slip (30 sec quick FF). I believe that 30 skip does not bring up the progress bar. To enable 30-skip, do a keyword search for 30SKIP. (Don't forget to use the red button to make it a keyword search.) It won't find anything, but will change the slip function to skip.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> Yep....hate it.
> 
> Maybe theyll "fix" it once the channels i get issue is fixed.
> 
> Thinking 2018, 2019 hopefully.


It's not broken...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> It's not broken...


Nor is it even a big deal to most people...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> It's not broken...


Correct. It's working as designed, but still a "top 10" *Wish List* request to have it work differently.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I too wish we had the option to use it or not.
However, it is very easy to press the button to Fast Forward and move your finger to the Exit button and make it go away.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

> ...it is very easy to press the button to Fast Forward and move your finger to the Exit button and make it go away.


How easy that may be is probably beside the point, which is that it should behave as we want it to in the first place without us having to coax it into doing what we want by pressing extra buttons. That is an unacceptable workaround.

And while we are on the subject, how about the PB clearing quickly when we press pause, too? We do not want nor do we need the PB to come up to tell us we are in pause mode. We already know we are in pause mode because:

1) we just pressed the button

2) the picture is frozen and the sound has stopped.

Letting us know we paused the show by exhibiting the PB is just ludicrous. Yeah, I paused the show, that was kind of what I had in mind when I pressed the button. *Stop doing that.* Chances are, the reason we pressed pause in the first place is often so we can see or read what is on the screen. Placing an obstacle over that each time is pretty counter-intuitive, don't you think?


----------



## miss_my_utv (Jul 25, 2007)

DogLover said:


> You can use 30-skip (instant 30 sec forward) rather than 30-slip (30 sec quick FF). I believe that 30 skip does not bring up the progress bar. To enable 30-skip, do a keyword search for 30SKIP. (Don't forget to use the red button to make it a keyword search.) It won't find anything, but will change the slip function to skip.


Yes, I know. But, for my use, slip is way more useful.

Thanks, though...

Oh yeah. The original thread has lots of "you can just..." vs "here's why that doesn't help..." back & forth. I've seen nothing new in this one (other than the "mystery fix") that already hasn't been discussed there. That's why I'm not responding to most "you can just..." posts.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mikek said:


> It needs a redesign also. Maybe if it wasn't so big and butt-ugly we wouldn't mind it being on the screen for an extra couple of seconds.
> 
> -mk


Those are my thoughts too. I have had several BD players and the Progress Bars on them only come up when you command them to. The Sony BD player I'm using now has a very nice Progress Bar that is almost transparent and never bothers me. The D* PB takes up too much space and just looks so unsophisticated compared to the BD's PB.

I do realize it's in SD, but does it really have to be that huge?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SlimyPizza said:


> Since you bring it up, I wish there was a 0 sec option in the programming for Banner Time. 2, 4, and 6 secs is nice, I guess, but I'd be happy with 0 and 2 secs as the only options. Does anybody really choose 6 secs? So having 0 and 2 sec options for the appearance of the progress bar (and banner time) would be a welcomed change. The less obtrusive "stuff" on my screen the better.


I agree wholeheartedly. It's the little things that drive folks crazy. The little things that should be so easy to fix.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DogLover said:


> You can use 30-skip (instant 30 sec forward) rather than 30-slip (30 sec quick FF). I believe that 30 skip does not bring up the progress bar. To enable 30-skip, do a keyword search for 30SKIP. (Don't forget to use the red button to make it a keyword search.) It won't find anything, but will change the slip function to skip.


You're correct. I was thrilled with the speed of the 30 skip when I tried it a few months ago and it does not bring the PB up at all. Perfect solution, as far as it goes.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TomCat said:


> How easy that may be is probably beside the point, which is that it should behave as we want it to in the first place without us having to coax it into doing what we want by pressing extra buttons. That is an unacceptable workaround.
> 
> And while we are on the subject, how about the PB clearing quickly when we press pause, too? We do not want nor do we need the PB to come up to tell us we are in pause mode. We already know we are in pause mode because:
> 
> ...


Great post, Tom!!!

Rich


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Steve said:


> Correct. It's working as designed, but still a "top 10" *Wish List* request to have it work differently.


It was designed "broken".


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Nor is it even a big deal to most people...


Thats because most people are idiots.

Thats why channels stretch + dont do OAR for movies.

Its not a big deal to most people.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> It was designed "broken".


No it wasn't... Just because you don't want a progress bar doesn't mean the majority of other users don't want a progress bar.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> Thats because most people are idiots.
> 
> Thats why channels stretch + dont do OAR for movies.
> 
> Its not a big deal to most people.


The lack of apostrophes in this post adds to the irony of it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

And lest we veer off-track, this thread isn't about eliminating the Progress Bar.

It's simply about making it go away more quickly when it's no longer needed, like at the end of FF, when you've reached your destination, or after you've paused.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> No it wasn't... Just because you don't want a progress bar doesn't mean the majority of other users don't want a progress bar.


Where did is say i dont want it ?

Im agreeing with the OP it should go away faster.


----------



## NaperDan (Jun 9, 2009)

Quit your incessant whining and hit the "exit" button after you skip!!!!!


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> The lack of apostrophes in this post adds to the irony of it.


If you want to be so technical your sig says SF.

There is so superfan anymore....duh.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> If you want to be so technical your sig says SF.
> 
> There is so superfan anymore....duh.


I wasn't the one claiming that most people are idiots while butchering basic punctuation in the same sentences. Technically, my signature is (though changed) still correct since a SuperFan-free Sunday Ticket hasn't officially started, yet.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> I wasn't the one claiming that most people are idiots while butchering basic punctuation in the same sentences. Technically, my signature is (though changed) still correct since a SuperFan-free Sunday Ticket hasn't officially started, yet.


Yes it has, directv already canned it.

I already paid for ST & superfan wasnt there.

+ its just a forum not a spelling class.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dcowboy7 said:


> Thats because most people are idiots.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> Yes it has, directv already canned it.
> 
> I already paid for ST & superfan wasnt there.
> 
> + its just a forum not a spelling class.


You're free to cancel & receive a full refund up until the start of the *season*. Therefor, a SuperFan-less *season *hasn't started.

Also, your spelling was fine. You're punctuation was the part I noted to be ironic. I wasn't saying that punctuation errors are bad. When you claim most people are idiots it's a good idea not to look like one.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


>


Irony noted.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> Yes it has, directv already canned it.
> 
> I already paid for ST & superfan wasnt there.
> 
> + its just a forum not a spelling class.


Wasn't gonna say anything, but it makes it a whole lot easier to get your point across if your point is properly spelled, punctuated properly and grammatically correct. Just a thought, not trying to start an argument with you.

Rich


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Whoa folks .. really? Let's get this thing back on track now. Thank You, that is all.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

In over 4 years of daily face to face contact with customers, I have yet to hear a single one make a comment about the size of the progress bar, the speed that it goes away, or the fact that it remains up on the screen while paused.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RobertE said:


> In over 4 years of daily face to face contact with customers, I have yet to hear a single one make a comment about the size of the progress bar, the speed that it goes away, or the fact that it remains up on the screen while paused.


Because the vast majority of customers have no problem with it, only a handful do.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

What makes the long linger time of the progress bar even worse is the fact that *more than 85% of the space it occupies is just useless graphics* that covers up the picture but contains absolutely no actual program progress data/info.

Why is the height of obstructing graphic FIVE TIMES taller than the green/orange part of the bar that actually displays the progress? The blue border around it should be completely gone (transparent) as it serves no purpose and does nothing but obstruct the underlying picture.

Why is a full ONE QUARTER of the width of the obstructing progress bar graphic a DIRECTV logo inside of a large white box/border that is three times the size of the logo? Why do we even need the logo there in the first place? Again, it's useless information in the context of a progress bar that does nothing but obstruct the underlying picture

Why is more than 75% of the area used to indicate the playback state (play, pause, FF) a big white border surrounding the symbol?

All of the obstructing graphics that don't actually contain any information need to be eliminated.

The progress bar on the old DIRECTV Tivo DVR is a good example of a correctly done progress bar that doesn't obstruct the picture with useless border and logo graphics.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I've always thought the big D* logo should be the CHANNEL LOGO on the progress bar.


Why? The progress bar should show playback related data only... the actual bar graphic plus the start, end, and current location time labels and the play state. Any other info including D))] logos and channels logos, etc. doesn't really belong in the progress bar.

All that other data belongs in the info box graphic.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> It's not broken...


Technically that may be correct, but I have never seen a progress bar so poorly designed as the HR2x progress bar, so saying that it was designed "broken" is a short way of saying that the "works as designed" progress bar that the HR2x has is at best a mess that needs to be "fixed".

As I detailed a few posts above, it's extremely poor design is reflected in the fact that more than 85% of the picture obstructing progress bar graphics consists of filler, logos, and borders that provide absolutely no program progress information. That ratio of useless picture blocking filler to useful information isn't exactly a sign of a good well thought out and well reviewed design.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


> The lack of apostrophes in this post adds to the irony of it.


Actually, I think DCowboy7 is very forward thinking. Apostrophes add nothing to the understanding of a sentence, and are not needed in the least to clarify meaning or prevent confusion. I don't think that anyone reads "its" or "thats" as plural in that context, so thank you, DCowboy7, for removing the unecessary clutter. Very economical of you. Apostrophes are so 1958. Or maybe he is just used to typing on a phone where the apostrophes are automatic.

I also am about ready to stop using periods at the end of single sentences or after the last sentence in a paragraph

See what I mean? You all understood that I was done at the word "paragraph", and no one was left hanging--wondering where the rest of the words went

Lets (sorry, no apostrophe there, either) reform the English language


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RobertE said:


> In over 4 years of daily face to face contact with customers, I have yet to hear a single one make a comment about the size of the progress bar, the speed that it goes away, or the fact that it remains up on the screen while paused.





RunnerFL said:


> Because the vast majority of customers have no problem with it, only a handful do.


You're both correct. It's not a top of mind concern, and folks can live with it. That said, when when asked if they'd like to see the PROGRESS BAR clear more quickly, *1211 *Wish List voters to date have made that the 9th most popular suggestion, ahead of 70 others. So to say that folks are satisfied with the way it works would not be painting an accurate picture either.

FWIW, here are the "Top 10", in order of popularity:

Show more GUIDE channels and hours per screen. 
Allow editing of the "CHANNELS I GET" list, similar to the way the OFF-AIR channel list is editable. 
Up to FFX3, automatically switch to PLAY at the end of a commercial block. 
Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package in SEARCH results.
Recording HISTORY should always display the correct reason a show was "Canceled", "Deleted", or "Not Recorded". 
When DOUBLEPLAY is active, display and link to the other tuner's Channel/Show Title on the current tuner's INFO bar, otherwise display a link to start DOUBLEPLAY.
Undelete, or the ability to allow user acccess to a "recycle bin" to restore a recording.
Use "First Aired Date" to calculate "First Run/Repeat" status, and only look for embedded "First Run" or "Repeat" flags when no FAD is present. 
The PROGRESS BAR should clear immediately when hitting PLAY to exit from a CRUISE CONTROL function (or after the last ADVANCE), and just display for a half-second when hitting PAUSE. 
Continue to scroll the cursor to the bottom (or top) when reaching the top (or bottom) of a list or menu pane. E.g., move from "Aiwa" up to "Zenith" in the remote code list, or "Zodiac" down to "24" in the PLAYLIST.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

TomCat said:


> Lets (sorry, no apostrophe there, either) reform the English language


iagreemanylanguagedontusespacepunctuationbetweenwordorevenhavecapitalletterorpluralyoucantypealotfasterifyoudonthavetousethemanywayanitemthatisnumber9onthetop10thingtofixseemsimportnantithinkifthebarwerentsobiguglyorlastedaslongitwouldbealotbetterbutitcurrentlyisallthreeofthosethingitisreallyapainifyoureusingthetvclosedcaptioningitfrequentlyblocksthetext

editweirdwhenipostedthissomethingputthespaceinautomatically


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

TomCat said:


> Actually, I think DCowboy7 is very forward thinking. [...]





bobcamp1 said:


> iagree [...]


:backtotop, please.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bobcamp1 said:


> iagreemanylanguagedontusespacepunctuationbetweenwordorevenhavecapitalletterorpluralyoucantypealotfasterifyoudonthavetousethemanywayanitemthatisnumber9onthetop10thingtofixseemsimportnantithinkifthebarwerentsobiguglyorlastedaslongitwouldbealotbetterbutitcurrentlyisallthreeofthosethingitisreallyapainifyoureusingthetvclosedcaptioningitfrequentlyblocksthetext
> 
> editweirdwhenipostedthissomethingputthespaceinautomatically


I think Tom wrote that post tongue-in-cheek. I hope so, anyway.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I measured the height of the PB on one of my 42" TVs and it is a bit more than two and a half inches high. On a screen that is 20 inches high. More than 10% of the screen blocked out and wasted. 

Rich


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

TomCat said:


> Actually, I think DCowboy7





rich584 said:


> I think Tom wrote that post tongue-in-cheek.


To TomCat:
I am dcowboy7....dont know who DCowboy7 is ? 

To rich584:
Yes & his brains are in his cheeks too but not the cheeks on his face. :lol:

Oh Snap....this material couldve been in "The Hoff" roast the other night....which was classic....Whitney Cummings rules !!


----------



## NaperDan (Jun 9, 2009)

bobcamp1 said:


> iagreemanylanguagedontusespacepunctuationbetweenwordorevenhavecapitalletterorpluralyoucantypealotfasterifyoudonthavetousethemanywayanitemthatisnumber9onthetop10thingtofixseemsimportnantithinkifthebarwerentsobiguglyorlastedaslongitwouldbealotbetterbutitcurrentlyisallthreeofthosethingitisreallyapainifyoureusingthetvclosedcaptioningitfrequentlyblocksthetext
> 
> editweirdwhenipostedthissomethingputthespaceinautomatically


AWESOMEBABY!!!!:hurah::hurah::hurah:


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Steve said:


> FWIW, here are the "Top 10", in order of popularity:
> 
> Show more GUIDE channels and hours per screen.
> Allow editing of the "CHANNELS I GET" list, similar to the way the OFF-AIR channel list is editable.
> ...


How often do these requests actually get applied.

Like % wise ?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> How often do these requests actually get applied.
> 
> Like % wise ?


IIRC, about 60 requests have been implemented to date, so roughly 40%.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I measured the height of the PB on one of my 42" TVs and it is a bit more than two and a half inches high. On a screen that is 20 inches high. More than 10% of the screen blocked out and wasted.


Yep, that's what happens when the PB design is so poorly thought out that greater than 85% of the graphics that make up the progress bar is dedicated to borders, logos, and other useless filler that provides no program progress information whatsoever to the user.

In other words, more than 85% of the PB graphics serve no good purpose and do nothing but obstruct a significant portion of the picture when the PB is being displayed.


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

Agree it is way too long. I can see having it on while it advances but it should disappear immediately as soon as playback mode resumes. We all know pressing play brings it back up and can hide it again so there is no reason to keep it on screen for long periods.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Perhaps a configurable setting like the banner 2,4,6 seconds might satisfy folks who see this as an issue (I'm not one of them)...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Perhaps a configurable setting like the banner 2,4,6 seconds might satisfy folks who see this as an issue (I'm not one of them)...


Or just use the same setting as the banner. Maybe that will make the impatient people happy.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Or just use the same setting as the banner. Maybe that will make the impatient people happy.


I think we are way overdue for an HD UI.

Rich


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

dcowboy7 said:


> To TomCat:
> I am dcowboy7....dont know who DCowboy7 is ?
> 
> To rich584:
> ...


She does. Now if she were only funny, too

Sorry, I got my Dcowboy7s mixed up. What a travesty. Possibly it has something to do with picking a stupid, border-line illegible and unpronouncable handle in the first place. Dude, you just fragged the only poster in this thread that wasn't trying to crucify you

FWIW (which is very little, I grant you) it was somewhat tongue-in-cheek, but at the same time serious. But it made you think. While I am but a mere mortal and a pretender, only the King himself, the late great George Carlin, knew how to pull that sort of thing off

What I said actually made a lot of sense, even _if_ tongue-in-cheek. Running stuff together without spaces, even if it _actually did _have a decent syntax structure (which that didn't) is something completely different and shows how the author just didn't get it, both the tongue-in-cheek part as well as the serious part


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I think we are way overdue for an HD UI.


We definitely are but once we get that people will ***** then too...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> We definitely are but once we get that people will ***** then too...


Well, if folks aren't *****in', they ain't twitchin'. :lol:

Rich


----------



## Flyrx7 (Dec 26, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> What makes the long linger time of the progress bar even worse is the fact that *more than 85% of the space it occupies is just useless graphics* that covers up the picture but contains absolutely no actual program progress data/info.
> 
> Why is the height of obstructing graphic FIVE TIMES taller than the green/orange part of the bar that actually displays the progress? The blue border around it should be completely gone (transparent) as it serves no purpose and does nothing but obstruct the underlying picture.
> 
> ...


+1

Amazing to see a lot of the Club Members and CE guys still acting like children whenever a proposed function doesn't suit them. I'd have thought that there would be some maturation since I've been here last. I guess some things never change.

Frank

(hope my punctuation and spelling are good enough for y'all)


----------



## miss_my_utv (Jul 25, 2007)

Looks like another CFB season putting up with this annoyance. Sigh...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

miss_my_utv said:


> Looks like another CFB season putting up with this annoyance. Sigh...


Yup. It really is quite annoying when the PROGRESS BAR overlays text or graphics. Even for folks that don't watch sports, but often use CC's.

You probably already know this, but for those who don't, if you use 30 second "skip" instead of the default 30 second "slip" to jump between football plays, you won't see the PROGRESS BAR. To engage this mode, do a KEYWORD search for "30SKIP". The search will yield 0 matches, but once you click "Done", the ADVANCE key will now simply jump ahead 30 seconds. To revert back to the default, search for "30SLIP".

And once again, if you haven't already voted for it, please visit the Wish List survey and give this request a :up:!

*"The PROGRESS BAR should clear immediately when hitting PLAY to exit from a CRUISE CONTROL function (or after the last ADVANCE), and just display for a half-second when hitting PAUSE."*


----------



## miss_my_utv (Jul 25, 2007)

Steve said:


> Yup. It really is quite annoying when the PROGRESS BAR overlays text or graphics. Even for folks that don't watch sports, but often use CC's.
> 
> You probably already know this, but for those who don't, if you use 30 second "skip" instead of the default 30 second "slip" to jump between football plays, you won't see the PROGRESS BAR. To engage this mode, do a KEYWORD search for "30SKIP". The search will yield 0 matches, but once you click "Done", the ADVANCE key will now simply jump ahead 30 seconds. To revert back to the default, search for "30SLIP".
> 
> ...


Yup.

Yes, I know about 'skip'. For my use, 'slip' works best (other than the damn progress bar issue). Time between plays is pretty variable in college football (I seldom watch NFL, but recall 'skip' usually worked well for that). On the few stations I watch (e.g., Speed), even commercial times seem to have become more variable.

Voted for it many moons ago. Thanks for publicizing it so others can 'help the cause'!


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

Ah, heck, I'm not bothered by the progress bar because I usually see it only during sports telecasts and all it's covering is the useless information that the network places at the bottom of the screen, robbing me of valuable real estate. I particularly like it when the broadcaster decides to provide "valuable" information down there and then they squash the rest of the image, making me think, for example, that NBA teams have suddenly turned to sumo wrestlers to play point guard.

But I digress.


----------



## miss_my_utv (Jul 25, 2007)

jahgreen said:


> Ah, heck, I'm not bothered by the progress bar because I usually see it only during sports telecasts and all it's covering is the useless information that the network places at the bottom of the screen, robbing me of valuable real estate. I particularly like it when the broadcaster decides to provide "valuable" information down there and then they squash the rest of the image, making me think, for example, that NBA teams have suddenly turned to sumo wrestlers to play point guard.
> 
> But I digress.


Yeah, I guess there is some advantage to everything!

I still remember many moons ago when ESPN had the US rights to show F1 racing. They only had a tape-delayed broadcast, and in the middle of watching you often found out who won (the race you were currently watching) on the damn ticker on the bottom of the screen!

So, if it covered _just_ the ticker, I'd probably quit my whining...


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

miss_my_utv said:


> So, if it covered _just_ the ticker, I'd probably quit my whining...


Nah. NOBODY around here quits their whining ... :sure:


----------

